# HOLY CRAP! Check this piano performance out.....



## dcoscina (Nov 20, 2009)

It's jazz musician Hiromi doing a set of variations on GErshwin's "I Got Rhythm" and the technique she exhibits is mind boggling....seriously.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JfKY0K_NQk


----------



## nikolas (Nov 20, 2009)

So many notes and all so relavent! WOW!

She's on my focus channel now...

EDIT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRU1o-sCnqY&

With CHick Corea! Yikes! Amazing stuff! And I'm NOT a fan of impros and jazz! Imagine that!


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 20, 2009)

she's amazing!


----------



## Hal (Nov 20, 2009)

>8o 
am sure she ve been playing Liszt when she was 12 years old
what a show !


----------



## Lunatique (Nov 21, 2009)

I've been on to her for a couple of years now, and she's certainly one of the most interesting new discoveries of the last few years for me.


----------



## Martyprod (Nov 23, 2009)

at first, i thought she was not a very interesting pianist.

lot of technics, but no very interesting composition . and she doesn't swing very well.

but i just got her piano solo album, and Wow, it's terrifict stuff !!


----------



## mf (Nov 23, 2009)

She ain't got the feeling. It's nothing there but circus. Jazz is a state of mind.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 23, 2009)

uh, well you're entitled to your opinion but she does have a lot of feeling in her performances. Are you basing this solely on this video? I have 4 of her CDs and she runs the gammet of styles and moods.


----------



## Lunatique (Nov 23, 2009)

mf @ Mon Nov 23 said:


> She ain't got the feeling. It's nothing there but circus. Jazz is a state of mind.



But she's not strictly a jazz pianist--she's also heavily into fusion and prog rock, so if anything she's like a hybrid of those styles.


----------



## David Story (Nov 23, 2009)

Here's George:
http://www.amazon.com/Gershwin-Plays-Piano-Rolls/dp/B000005J1I


----------



## bdr (Nov 28, 2009)

check out Valentina Lisitsa, unbelievable playing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVuP1BjbhAg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBgwk98Z ... re=channel


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 28, 2009)

oh yeah, hiromi is a berklee chik.. i recorded her several times and live engineered several of her concerts. shes great, teachers where all over her... 
and everyone called her to be on their projects. 
one of the few u see from the beggining that they are going to "make it" 
and great attitude too. 
good for her


----------



## Ed (Nov 28, 2009)

Funny! My friend went to see Chick Corea in London the other night.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 29, 2009)

Hiromi is incredibly talented, but she will be totally amazing once she loses her " whiteness."
Too bad there arent many Cecil Taylor T Monk videos of any quality.
If you don't groove, all the scales in the world aren't going to save you.
Once she settles down a little and stops her Haydn excercises, she will be an incredible perfromer. Even her ProgRock is an excersise,
And Chick is definately a FAT Bastard. I have seen him several times and always enjoy his shows. But the last few times I saw him I was more interested in Pattitucci and Weckyls GIGANTIC ears....
Rockers and Classical musicians never listen to other performers while playing and their music displays this, true improv performers are such a treat as they can cut loose like anyone who has had a few classes, but grooving and LISTENING are what makes jazz. Without it, the music suffers.
That's why I multitrack more than I sequence.
I don't care who thinks the swing function on a sequencer grooves....grooves move us in imperfect ways, and that's what makes live....well live.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 29, 2009)

Reminds me of Lang Lang but in jazz. She's pretty damn good! I can't say her improv style tickles my ears like Oscar, but then there's only one Oscar Peterson.


----------

